# Où revendre son Mac?



## Mac Chris (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

je souhaite revendre mon iMac G4 17" 1Ghz afin d'acheter bien évidemment un G5.

Oui mais pour le revendre à une enseigne, quels sont les meilleurs plans?

merci de vos adresses.

a+


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

Difficile à dire... à mon avis les offres de reprises par des pros vont être décevantes pour toi (il faut qu'ils fassent leur marge sur l'occase aussi), le mieux est sans doute la revente directe à un particulier, même si c'est plus contraignant.
Tu as les PA de Tribumac ici-même, sur les autres sites mac ou les petites annonces des magasines mac... (pour ma part j'éviterais de vendre un matos de ce prix sur eBay mais bon...  )


----------



## Apca (24 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont cholis c'est imac G4. 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (pour ma part j'éviterais de vendre un matos de ce prix sur eBay mais bon...  )




Ebay est un des endroits les plus sûr pour vendre quelque chose et surtout c'est là qu'on aura le meilleur prix quasiment, sinon les annonces de macg et macbidouille sont effectivement de bons endroits pour faire des affaires


----------



## kertruc (24 Novembre 2005)

Moi je le vendrais sur eBay... c'est là que tu en tireras le meilleur prix...
Il y a PriceMinister aussi...
Les deux sont sûrs...


----------

